# when ants get in the way...



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

who doesn't dream of doing this when all those ********* wont get outa the way...?


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

I think that was filmed in The Ponds, Sydney.


----------

